# Cornstarch - Thanks For The Tip!



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

In searching the forum for threads on combing and mats, I came across Karen's tip on using cornstarch to help remove mats. I tried it yesterday and it really does work! Thanks Karen!

I also searched for products that help in controlling mats. Looks like there's a ton of them out there. I ended up ordering the Warren London Hydrating Butter from Amazon. I hope that helps. I was reluctant to order something containing silicon, as some posters were reporting that it left a residue and also seemed to dry out the coat after using it for awhile. So, we'll see how this WL butter works! At least it sounds like Willow will smell nice.

Jackie & Willow


----------

